
Show HN: Free, fast, dev-friendly open source status page (with Netlify) - onlinemantas
https://github.com/mistermantas/cstate
======
onlinemantas
Context: About a year ago when I started on this project, it was literally
almost nothing. Now it’s a pretty complex little thing; but it’s still what I
would want in a status page — a hackable, free alternative to the expensive
solutions other companies are providing. There’s different markets, sure, but
for the little guy? This is the kind of thing I’d want to use.

Design feedback, docs feedback, please, I’d love to hear it.

The current master branch is inbetween v2-rc1 and v2-dev2, so feel free to
give it a shot while it’s still “brewing.” I’d love any feedback I could get.

